# Schwingen-Steckachse kaputt



## arseburn (9. April 2008)

Heut ist es passiert:
Die "Steckachse" bzw. eine Hülse und Schraube an der Schwinge bzw. dem Umlenker, der zum Dämpfer führt hat den Geist aufgegeben. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich möglichst schnell eine neue herbekomme?
Am besten natürlich in Hamburg...aber auch alle anderen Tips sind wilkommen


----------



## Osti (9. April 2008)

dein Rocky-Händler sollte das Teil problemlos bei Bikeaction bestellen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (9. April 2008)

danke für den Tip...über einen weiteren wäre ich noch sehr erfreut: Was darf das Ding max. kosten? Da ich sowas noch nie gebraucht habe, hab ich da überhaupt keine Ahnung...und die Onlineshops geben auch nichts her...


...ich brauch ne Drehbank und nen Alublock


----------



## arseburn (11. April 2008)

So...
...Schraube ist heute Glücklicherweise angekommen. Grad wollte ich das Ding einbauen; noch schnell bei bikeaction nachgeschaut mit welchem Drehmoment das Ding angezogen werden soll: 10,1 Nm.
Alles klar...Drehmomenschlüssel rausgeholt...auf 9,5 Nm gestellt (ja, vorsichtshalber, man weiss ja nie), geschraubt und auf einmal "Zing" das verdammte Scheissteil fliegt ab, obwohl nichtmal 9,5Nm erreicht waren    
KANN DAS SEIN!?!? Sind die scheiss Teile von so minderwertiger Qualität? 2 Tage, etliche Telefonate und 16 FÜR DEN ARSCH !!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. April 2008)

????? Was hast du denn für Schrauben??


----------



## arseburn (12. April 2008)

Von diesen Dingern spreche ich... Halt die "Steckachsen" die in den Umlenger kommen







werd Montag mal bei Bikeaction anrufen....ich bin echt nicht bereit insgesamt 32â¬ fÃ¼r minderwertige Produkte zu zahlen...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. April 2008)

ich vermute das es ein produktionsfehler war und nicht alle teile so sind, informier dich bekommst bestimmt eins erstattet


----------



## Osti (12. April 2008)

was ist denn kaputt gegangen? ist die Hülse abgeschert?


----------



## arseburn (12. April 2008)

nee, die Hülse ist in Ordnung...der Schraubenkopf hat sich vom Gewindeschaft gelöst


----------



## TinglTanglTom (12. April 2008)

tach, das hatte ich im sommer auch.. ziemlich nervige geschichte diese windigen alu achsen...

ich bin zu einem großhändler für technik teile gegangen, der führ lager, lineartechnik, dichtungen etc. da habe ich mir ne 12mm stahlachse auf die richtige länge kürzen lassen. sollte aber eine H3 12mm passung haben. meine ist noch gehärtet gewesen aber das is egal.
Reinstecken und noch ne lange schraube mit durch
gibt eh ein thema da hatte ich mal ein bild dazu gepostet....

greetz


----------



## arseburn (12. April 2008)

hmm....ich hatte auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, da ne VA Achse durchzuschieben, dachte mir aber dann, dass es doch einen Grund dafür geben muss, dass die Dinger aus Alu sind....ausser dem Gewichtsaspekt ist mir lediglich die Idee gekommen, dass wenn da etwas unter Last kaputt geht, es halt erst di Achse und nicht gleich der Rahmen ist, wie es bei Stahl wohl der Fall wäre (wobei ja die Lager auch erst mal etwas "abfangen")...naja, ich werd jetzt wohl erst mal bei Bikeaction genauer nachhaken und mir evtl. etwas Dickwandigere Alu Hülsen drehen.
Funktioniert das Stahlachsen Prinzip bei Dir gut?
Leider konnte ich werde den Thread noch das von dir gepostete Foto finden....hast du da vielleicht einen Link für mich im Petto?

Edit: Ahh...habs jetzt doch im Switch Thread gefunden...die Idee mit dem 4mm Imbus und die darus resultierende dikere Wandsärke kling gut, werd das erst mal vor der VA Stahl Version testen. Ich hab ja auch einen Ingenieursstudiengang hinter mir, und den selben Gedankengang mit den Scherkräften hatte ich auch. Hatte auch schon mal im Slayer Thread meine befürchtungen darüber geäußert, nur hatte da noch niemand das Problem, wie es scheint. Danke jedenfalls für Deinen Hinweis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olibiker (12. April 2008)

Hatte letztes Jahr an meinem Element das gleiche Problem mit der "Schwingenachse". Hinterm Schraubenkopf abgerissen. Bekam auf die Schnelle nur die Achse des Vorjahresmodells. Auf das Originalteil hab ich 10 Wochen gewartet! Es hieß (laut Händler), die Teile seien ausgegangen, weil so viel Ersatz geordert wurde, und in Kannada würde man an einer Verbesserung arbeiten. Da müssen wohl ein paar mehr zubruch gegangen sein...


----------



## arseburn (14. April 2008)

Olibiker schrieb:


> Es hieß (laut Händler), die Teile seien ausgegangen, weil so viel Ersatz geordert wurde, und in Kannada würde man an einer Verbesserung arbeiten. Da müssen wohl ein paar mehr zubruch gegangen sein...



Merkwürdig...hatte vorhin ein nettes Telefonat mit Bikeaction. Die haben mir zugesagt, dass das Ding auf Kulanz ersetzt wird  
Was mich jetzt wundert: Ich hab den Herrn am Telefon mal gefragt, wie es sein kann, dass die Dinger so "schwach" und Dünnwandig konstruiert wurden. Begründung war, dass die Herren Konstrukteure wohl der Meinung sind,dass ein Wandungsstärke von 1mm ausreichen sollte. Sprich: Da wurde nichts verändert und ist nie etwas verändert worden. Also hat Dir Dein Händler wohl mist erzählt.
Auf die Frage ob es denn einen tiefern Sinn hinter der dünnen Wandungsstärke der Achsen gibt und ob man denn eigenmächtig eine stärkere Aluachse oder Stahachse einbauen kann, wurde mir gesagt, dass wohl lediglich aus Gewichtsgründen solche Achsen verbaut und man ohne Probleme und/oder Garantieverlust auch massive Stahlachsen einbauen kann.  
Naja, so viel dann dazu...auf jeden Fall freue ich mich über das nette, unkopmplizierte und kompetente Gespräch mit Bikeaction und darüber, dass eine vernünftige Problemlösung in Sicht ist


----------



## subdiver (14. April 2008)

Olibiker schrieb:


> Hatte letztes Jahr an meinem Element das gleiche Problem mit der "Schwingenachse". Hinterm Schraubenkopf abgerissen. Bekam auf die Schnelle nur die Achse des Vorjahresmodells. Auf das Originalteil hab ich 10 Wochen gewartet! Es hieß (laut Händler), die Teile seien ausgegangen, weil so viel Ersatz geordert wurde, und in Kannada würde man an einer Verbesserung arbeiten. Da müssen wohl ein paar mehr zubruch gegangen sein...



Meinst Du die Achse über dem Tretlager ?
Wie ist diese gebrochen ? Beim Fahren ?

Möchte mir gar nicht vorstellen, wenn solch eine Achse beim Alpen-X bricht  
Gewichtseinsparung, gut und schön, wenn aber die Haltbarkeit in der Praxis nicht gewährleistet ist 
Ist so ein dünnwandiges Aluteil überhaupt das richtige Material für so eine stark belastete Achse ?

10 Wochen Lieferzeit wären das Ende meiner Rocky-Beziehung.


----------



## Olibiker (15. April 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Meinst Du die Achse über dem Tretlager ?
> Wie ist diese gebrochen ? Beim Fahren ?
> 
> Möchte mir gar nicht vorstellen, wenn solch eine Achse beim Alpen-X bricht
> ...



Ja, genau die Achse über dem Tretlager. Hatte eine zeitlang ein Knacken beim Fahren. Da dachte ich Schrauben nachziehen wäre die Lösung. Ich zog nur ganz leicht  am Imbus, da war sie ab! Hab jetzt nen Dremo


----------



## Olibiker (15. April 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Merkwürdig...hatte vorhin ein nettes Telefonat mit Bikeaction. Die haben mir zugesagt, dass das Ding auf Kulanz ersetzt wird
> Was mich jetzt wundert: Ich hab den Herrn am Telefon mal gefragt, wie es sein kann, dass die Dinger so "schwach" und Dünnwandig konstruiert wurden. Begründung war, dass die Herren Konstrukteure wohl der Meinung sind,dass ein Wandungsstärke von 1mm ausreichen sollte. Sprich: Da wurde nichts verändert und ist nie etwas verändert worden. Also hat Dir Dein Händler wohl mist erzählt.
> Auf die Frage ob es denn einen tiefern Sinn hinter der dünnen Wandungsstärke der Achsen gibt und ob man denn eigenmächtig eine stärkere Aluachse oder Stahachse einbauen kann, wurde mir gesagt, dass wohl lediglich aus Gewichtsgründen solche Achsen verbaut und man ohne Probleme und/oder Garantieverlust auch massive Stahlachsen einbauen kann.
> Naja, so viel dann dazu...auf jeden Fall freue ich mich über das nette, unkopmplizierte und kompetente Gespräch mit Bikeaction und darüber, dass eine vernünftige Problemlösung in Sicht ist



Da scheint wohl was faul gewesen zu sein  Ich werde da mal bei Gelegenheit nachhaken


----------



## arseburn (15. April 2008)

Olibiker schrieb:


> Ja, genau die Achse über dem Tretlager. Hatte eine zeitlang ein Knacken beim Fahren. Da dachte ich Schrauben nachziehen wäre die Lösung. Ich zog nur ganz leicht  am Imbus, da war sie ab! Hab jetzt nen Dremo



mmh....verlass Dcih aber auch darauf nicht...wie gesagt, meine Schraube gab bei 9Nm den Geist auf. Mehr Gefühl hat man da echt in der Hand...bin ja mal gespannt, wie das mit der nächsten Schraube bei mir ausgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinglTanglTom (17. April 2008)

für irgendwas muss das maschinenbaustudium ja nütze sein... 

also entweder das hat sich wer ausgedacht der nichts berechnet hat, oder jemand hats berechnet (zumindest überschlagen) aber halt mit den werkstoffkennwerten aus dem normalen STATISCHEN zugversuchen...

die festigkeitswerten von schwingbelastungen liegen natürlich weit darunter...

das kann jeder nachbaun und kann man überall kaufen. geht auch schöner ich weiß aber es ist funktionell....



ist eine austenitische(nicht so leicht rostende) stahlachse die (ganz wichtig) eine H6 Passung fürs Lager hat, sonst kann man probleme beim reinstecken bekommen oder man hat spiel.


----------



## arseburn (17. April 2008)

und wie befestigst du die Achse? etwa mit ner Unterlegscheibe und einer Mutter, wie ich es deiner Zeichnung entnehme? Müsste die Unterlegscheibe dann nicht auch einen größeren Durchmesser haben?

Edit....nee, müsste sie doch nicht


----------



## TinglTanglTom (17. April 2008)

ne die achse brauchste nicht vorspannen 
die hat links und rechts 0,5 - 1mm spiel. ist aber bei der H6er Passung eh nicht gefährlich...

Partywissen , aufgepasst:
die Stahlbezeichnung "VA" ist nur eine Abkürzung für den Versuch von einem namhaften Hersteller für seine Probe. -Versuch A-. gibt auch -Versuch 2A- etc. Ferner ist es keine einheitliche Bezeichnung für eine Stahlsorte....


----------



## arseburn (17. April 2008)

Kannst du nichtmal ein foto von Deinem Rad inkl. neuer Achse posten?


----------



## TinglTanglTom (18. April 2008)

naja da wirst du nicht viel sehen ausser einen linsenkopf und ein lager....
aber es funzt prima..


----------



## Der Toni (18. April 2008)

TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> ...die Stahlbezeichnung "VA" ist nur eine Abkürzung für den Versuch von einem namhaften Hersteller für seine Probe. -Versuch A-. gibt auch -Versuch 2A- etc. Ferner ist es keine einheitliche Bezeichnung für eine Stahlsorte....



Genau: *V*ersuchsschmelze *2* *A*ustenit (Wikipediawissen)


----------



## TinglTanglTom (19. April 2008)

jaja lieber mal bissl falsch liegen als alles aus wiki kopieren zu müssen.
aber trotzdem danke 

haste jetzt die ersatzteile kostenlos bekommen? ich habs nämlich nichtmal probiert


----------



## arseburn (19. April 2008)

Jepp, die Jungs bei Bikeaction waren sehr freundlich und haben mir das Schräubchen ohne Probleme ersetzt...Mittags hab ich mit denen geschnackt und schon am nächsten Tag war das Dingens bei meinem Händler. Den heutigen Tag hats auch schon überlebt...habs auch nur mit 8Nm angezogen und mit Loctite gesichert. Ich bin mir einfach nicht ganz sicher, ob man die wirklich mit 10Nm anziehen sollte. Aber ich werde es wohl über kurz oder lang so wie Du machen. Ist deine Achse den hohl, wie auf der Zeichnung? Dann einfach noch ne lange Schraube ganz durch?


----------



## nopf (30. April 2008)

hallo leute,habe gerade eure beiträge gelesen und bin erstaunt.mir ist in den 5 monaten die ich mein slayer jetzt habe,1 schraube abgerissen und 1 hülse gebrochen.dachte erst das läge an meinem gewicht (stattliche 107 kilo) oder meiner fahrweise,aber so krass fahre ich gar nicht.als ich mir die schrauben mal genauer angeschaut habe,hab ich schnell gesehen das die unverhältnismässig dünn sind.da hat rocky mountain echt ******** fabriziert. mal sehen wie sich der hinterbau am wo.ende in winterberg so macht,aber so wird die angst wohl mitfahren und das macht kein spass. werde mir wohl auch cr-mo.schrauben anfertigen lassen. vielleicht kann man sich zusammen tun,dann wird es preiswerter? meldet euch mal!


----------



## Dome_2001 (30. April 2008)

Servus,

also letztes Jahr war ich auch noch deutlich im 3 Stelligen Bereich, ins´zwischen nicht mehr. 

Aber ich muss sagen das Slayer hat mich in Bad Wildbad, ich war wirklich öfters gut ausgehalten. Hat auch den DH ohne Probs mitgemacht. Keine Panik also


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (30. April 2008)

nopf schrieb:


> vielleicht kann man sich zusammen tun,dann wird es preiswerter? meldet euch mal!



Ich wäre dabei...


----------



## nopf (1. Mai 2008)

ja das ist korrekt...ich probiers jetzt erst mal so am wo.ende in wi.berg und melde mich dann nä. woche wieder.kennst du jemanden der die dinger drehen kann?


----------



## zeppelin (1. Mai 2008)

Hi
Habe seit gestern das gleiche Problem.
Da die Achse immer von selber locker wurde habe ich sie (ohne Drehmomentschlüssel) ein kleines bisschen fester angezogen und schon ist die Schraube abgebrochen.



nopf schrieb:


> vielleicht kann man sich zusammen tun,dann wird es preiswerter? meldet euch mal!



Wenn es nicht zu teuer wird wär ich auch dabei.


----------

